# used to be very worried about irregularity



## viralmom (Mar 20, 2009)

In my 20s, up until starting birth control, and then after stopping birth control, I was always extremely EXTREMELY irregular. I'm talking one period in two months, and time spans of period varying from 3 days to 5 days, always coming at unexpected times. This always worried me because I thought it'd be very difficult to concieve and even feared infertility. But then when my husband and I started trying for kids it only took a few months. I've always been curious to know if other mothers had this same issue??


----------



## ursusarctos (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *viralmom* 
In my 20s, up until starting birth control, and then after stopping birth control, I was always extremely EXTREMELY irregular. I'm talking one period in two months, and time spans of period varying from 3 days to 5 days, always coming at unexpected times. This always worried me because I thought it'd be very difficult to concieve and even feared infertility. But then when my husband and I started trying for kids it only took a few months. I've always been curious to know if other mothers had this same issue??

I'm interested too. I was on bc pills for about a year and a half, then took another year and a half to get regular periods again. Right before I got my regular periods back I got pregnant - from just one time, and DP didn't even, uh, completely go through with it! I did miscarry at 5 weeks, but apparently I was fertile even though my period was all over the place at the time. After that I have been relatively regular and assume (hope!) I am fertile.


----------



## IngramBaby#1 (Apr 12, 2009)

Yes I'm having the same issue!!! I've just started Maca to try and get me on track. I'm fearing that my OB will make me take Clomid (I think it is called) to make me start my period but I've heard horror stories about that so I've opted to try a herbal way to help regulate me back into my periods again. Have you gotton back on track yet with your periods and O's?


----------



## txgal (Jul 16, 2003)

My cycles were very irregular before getting pregnant. In fact the year before we started TTC I had a cycle that last 150 days, the only reason I knew I wasn't pregnant was I was taking basal temps everyday. When it came time to conceive dh basically said the word go and we were pregnant, literally the first month. After that baby my cycles were on schedule at @ 28- 30 days, but since I lost a fallopian tube during my first pregnancy we assumed it might take a while to get pregnant, wrong again, first month TTC, pregnant. It has been 3 years since my youngest was born and my cycles are normal now and have been since they started back at 13 mo. PP.

My mom had the same thing happen to her. My midwife says she sees it happen some, that pregnancy seems to reprogram some women's bodies/hormones.


----------



## Mirianna (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *viralmom* 
I was always extremely EXTREMELY irregular. This always worried me because I thought it'd be very difficult to concieve and even feared infertility. I've always been curious to know if other mothers had this same issue??

If you are curious - you should be curious first of all about your fertility periods. I think that when you started with husband - you just get in such period. Check it out by for example this ovulation calendar . You'll need to plan vacation and pregnancy in future, so I hope by that you'll find a lot of answers on your questions.


----------



## LindsayK (Jul 16, 2007)

Yep. Had the exact same issue. When we were trying to conceive it took 5 months (and 3 cycles - I got pregnant at the end of a 3 month cycle). Since stopping breastfeeding DD, I seem to be on a textbook 29 day cycle, ovulating on day 15. Pregnancy sure did straighten my cycles out!

My mom had the same issues before getting pregnant with me, but then was much more regular.


----------



## JMJ (Sep 6, 2008)

My cycles were usually about 4-9 weeks, but we got pregnant the first time we tried.


----------



## Dahlea (May 15, 2008)

My cycles were even more irregular than that, and it took us 5 years to have ours. I'm hoping it won't take so long next time!


----------

